

Managing Nested Libraries Using the GIT Subtree Merge Workflow - xivSolutions
http://typecastexception.com/post/2013/03/16/Managing-Nested-Libraries-Using-the-GIT-Subtree-Merge-Workflow.aspx

======
xivSolutions
I won't say any of this is hot, new information. This is my attempt to
document the use of the subtree merge strategy/workflow in a way that would
have helped me in figuring it out. While most of the information was out
there, my best understanding came from working through multiple sources. If
anyone sees where I have something wrong, I would love to know so I can
correct it. I do NOT want to be propagating bad information. There is a real
basic walk through for folks who are not deeply experienced with Git, and also
a link to more of a reference for those who are more fluent and need less of
the narrative/screenshots. As always, feedback is appreciated.

------
rnbrady
Really useful info, I know of at least one open source and one proprietary
software project both of which could put this to great use. It it certainly
less documented than the submodule workflow. And I find 50% of the joy of git
come from switching to it, the rest from learning to use it to do cool stuff.
The first time I used git bisect it made my day, no my week!

~~~
xivSolutions
Totally agree about 50% of the joy coming from learning to use git.
Frustrating at times, but in the end, that's the kind of thing that keeps me
learning to code!

If I understand correctly, the subtree workflow is a (relatively) newer thing,
and there is an actual subtree command either newly added or soon-to-be added
which simplifies things a little further.

I decided to learn the old, hard way before I started exploring the subtree
command itself (prior to the addition of the command, my understanding is that
"subtree" represented a merge strategy, from which evolved the subtree
"workflow" and out of which a git contributor evolved a "command," which
appears to have been added to git 1.7.11:

[http://log.pardus.de/2012/08/modular-git-with-git-
subtree.ht...](http://log.pardus.de/2012/08/modular-git-with-git-subtree.html)

I will likely follow up at some point with a post on using the actual subtree
command as well.

